# World Extractor



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Swienty has a new radial extractor that works for tbh comb. It's the neatest design I've seen yet, for a small extractor.

And Betterbee has it listed in their new catalog. The price is right at $229 and it will work for both tbh and Lang equipment.

Check it out at:
http://www.betterbee.com/departments2.asp?dept=466&bot=88

Regards
Dennis


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

Just want to add, that the extractor did receive a gold medal at Apimondia 2005 in Dublin.

---
Thor


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Where can we see details of the design? How about a detailed description that specifies TBH?


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

Try this link: http://www.swienty.com/?pid=15&cid=13&gid=

The extractor has been developed especialy with third world contries, using TBH-hives, in mind. But my guess is that small-scale beekeepers all over the world will find it interesting.

----
Thor


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

this is from the paper catalog

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/Image5.jpg

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow! Looks a bit different than I pictured. It's radial but apparently the combs go in horizontally instead of the typical vertically. Off hand that seems very counterintuitive. Looks like it's about three feet in diameter and about 8" tall. How strange.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

somewhere I saw a post (maybe on beemaster) where someone had built a similar creature
with it, the frames went in small boxes that hung vertically when at rest
I think it had 2 frames in each of the 2 boxes
it was powered with a ceiling fan motor
when you fired it up the boxes were slung out horizontal by centrifugal force
it looked pretty cool and easy to build
I'm trying to find it

Dave


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

Dave,

I saw that post too, and cannot for anything find it again.

I know it's gotta be here on Beesource somewhere, or at most someone's link to it from here.

Give a shout if you find it willya?

Thanks in advance and i will keep looking too.

Regards-j


----------



## bejay (Jan 14, 2005)

I believe this is a link to the homemade extractor you are thinking of.
http://members.cox.net/wsamplesis/

[ March 03, 2006, 07:29 AM: Message edited by: bejay ]


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

yep, that's it

Dave


----------



## Mark1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Is there anybody out there who has actually tried the Swienty World Extractor to see how well it in fact works with top bar combs? Anybody with either direct experience or has read about how someone has actually used it? If so, I'd like to hear your comments. 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Mark1,

As I understand it, they aren't available in the US, yet. But they should be soon. I've got one on order, not for my tbh comb, but for my Lang frames.

I had planned to completely switch over to tbh's, several years ago, and so, sold all of my extracting paraphenalia. Cut and strain is just so easy when compared to small scale extracting.

But I still have about a dozen hives worth of small cell equipment filled with bees. I'll keep them and probably have to give them away, when I move to Florida, in two years. At that point, I will start all over with tbhs.

I had planned to use the cut and strain method with my Langs. But the World extractor is just so elegant a design, that I would have built one, if I couldn't have bought one.

I'll get back to the list with a first report, unless someone else, who lives in a beekeeper's paradise, beats me to it :>) Some of you guys will probably be extracting before my bees want to swarm! And my first extraction is almost four months away!

Regards
Dennis

[ April 11, 2006, 08:28 PM: Message edited by: B Wrangler ]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Cut and strain is just so easy when compared to small scale extracting.

I wish others who know that would state it from time to time. Sometimes I feel so all alone.  

For some reason it SOUNDS messier and more complicated, even though it's not.


----------



## Mark1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Dennis and Michael. The extractor is available in the U.S. through BetterBee--I saw it in their catalogue--as mentioned above. 

I appreciate the thoughts about the virtues of cut and strain. However, one of the raps on TBH's is you can't produce as much honey due to not having drawn comb that can be reused. It would seem this new extractor changes that, thus opening up the option, if one so chose, of generating honey yields comparable to Langs. That would open up options not currently available. But the question remains--Does it work for this?

Mark


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Has anyone tried chucking comb into an old (cleaned up) washing machine and putting it on the spin cycle? 

I reckon that if you put it all in a nylon bag first, it would spin the wax dry in no time flat. And you can pick up old washing machines for virtually nothing.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Have you ever taken apart a washing machine? There's no way to clean all those inaccessable parts, and unless it's brand new they are already in desperate need of cleaning...


----------

